# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  الإرهـــاب العــاطفي

## dawzna

*هـل يمكن ان يدخل تصنيف المرأة في دائرة الارهاب؟ 
أعتقد ان الاجابة نعم !! 
وخصوصا العيونن فيهن نعاس 
فقد قال احد الفنانين: 
حِيلك كلو في عينيك والايد ما خلقــــلها حيل 
إيدك تتعبا الــهبابة والعين تاعبة ليها قبيل 
وقال آخر 
حـــرّق قلبي حشّ حشاهو 
قــــطّـعو عـدّمـــو الـشريان 
حــرّقو مرتين سواهو ذي البنْ قلي وغليان 
خلي حرارتو تكتم جوة .. جاب بدل النفس دخان 
وهذا قمة الارهاب !! 
واسواء انواع الارهاب أن تتعامل المحبوبة مع قلب حبيبها علي قرار البنْ 
وما ادراكم ما البنْ ؟ 
فالبنْ يتعرض للنار مرتين في كل معاملة بينة ومحبيه 
إحداها مباشرة (حرق ) والاخرى مضاف للماء (غليان) 
وبينهم يعرض ( للدق) او السحن للناطقين بغيرها 
وما اروعك يا قاسم ابوزيد وأنت تقول 
يا البن تحرِّق وتتحرِقْ 
لو كان منجّض مرتين 
انا يومى بتْنجض نجاض .. 
يا كيفا ما تقول لي كيف.. 
ويا طيفا ابقي ليّا ضيف 
ما كيفي من ايديها فاض.. 
ما قهوتا المن كبتا 
كل الخلائق حبّتا .. 
الموية نيل 
والشوق تقيل 
والريدة لما تكون مزاج .. 
القلب ما بعرف تردد وإحتجاج... 
وارجو ألا يظن أحدكم بي السذاجة وأنا أستشهد بالفن 
فالفن تراث .. والتراث عرف .. والعرف أحد مصادر التشريع 
إذا قانونيا يمكن أن نصف المرأه كإرهابية !! 
ولكــنــّي اقولها همساً حتي لا تسمعني أمريكا .
ولكن ما أحلاه من إرهاب 
ممشوق القوام صاحب الخصير الزيرو 
حتى المــرايا  تصر كان عاينت لى غيرو 
غضبوا علي.. أخير لي ..من محنة غيرو 
هو يسوي الغلط ..وأنا أسوي كــتــّر خيرو 
وبرضو كـتــّر خيركم !! 
وعينيك مافيا 
ونحن بنعشق سهم الشوق 
الضرْبتو شــــــــــــــــــافية 
ورجائي اخوتي ألا يتجراء احدكم ويسألها هل انت أرهابية 
أوعــاك تســـألا بالله وحــيات دينــــــك 
ووحـيات الــوداد الباقــي بيني وبينــــك 
أجلس بي أدب وأحرص علي تحصينك 
اوعــي يطير ســهـم من عينا يقلع عينك

*

----------


## acba77

*مشكووووووووووور
                        	*

----------

